# (RISOLTO) ext4 sconosciuto?

## darkfor.del

Salve sono un nuovo utente Gentoo da questa mattina, provengo da archlinux ma ho voluto fare la mia nuova avventura con Gentoo, mamma mia ci ho messo una giornata intera ad installarlo (comunque con KDE)... Ho un problema cioè, io ho sempre montato con con il file /etc/fstab un partito dati per sincronizzarmi meglio con i music player, torrent e ecc... ma quando non è inserita la partizione sulla tabella fstab con un clicchi e password di root la partizione si monto, quando è impostato sulla tabella di fstab quando riavvio il sistema mi da il messaggio "some local file system failed to mount" ma sopra c'è pure scritto "unknown filesystem type 'ext4'". come posso risolvere la questioni? Grazie!Last edited by darkfor.del on Fri Feb 14, 2020 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto benvenuto nel forum gentoo!

Puoi postare il tuo /etc/fstab? Immagino che il supporto a ext4 sia stato attivato nel kernel visto che puoi montare la partizione in un altro modo.

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto benvenuto nel forum gentoo!
> 
> Puoi postare il tuo /etc/fstab? Immagino che il supporto a ext4 sia stato attivato nel kernel visto che puoi montare la partizione in un altro modo.

 

Certo

 *Quote:*   

> UUID=0F71-BFEF                                  /boot   vfat    defaults 0 2
> 
> UUID=a5a5a342-4ba3-4336-8661-fd02419b3de4       /       ext4    noatime  0 1
> 
> UUID=90867fe0-d551-4eda-8e05-79a015828abb       none    swap    sw       0 0
> ...

 

Infatti, anche la mia partizione di root e in ext4. L'ultima partizione mi fa quel scherzo montata sulla cartella "Dati"

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il dmesg ti da qualche informazione in piu' (postalo con wgetpaste)?

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il dmesg ti da qualche informazione in piu' (postalo con wgetpaste)?

 

Non avevo mai provato questo software   :Very Happy: 

http://dpaste.com/0CKJG9T

va bene così?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkfor.del wrote:*   

> va bene così?

 

Si solo che dovresti dare il contenuto del comando dmesg e non di /etc/fstab

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *darkfor.del wrote:*   va bene così? 
> 
> Si solo che dovresti dare il contenuto del comando dmesg e non di /etc/fstab

 

Scusa, avevo capito male

http://dpaste.com/15ZB5HY

----------

## darkfor.del

Comunque, per essere più chiaro sul mio problema di Gentoo non vuole automontare un partito di Dati da ext4 ho fatto della foto

qua è quando mi carica il sistema e mi da questo messaggi

https://ibb.co/Twytg7J

qui è quando vado su Dolphin è trovo il partito smontato e faccio comunque un click e mi chiede la password come se non fosse impostato su fstab ma dopo non mi monta il partito e mi da quest'altro messaggio, ma se non fosse impostato su fstab me lo monta tranquillamente con la password

https://ibb.co/Yp9mZL9

----------

## darkfor.del

RISOLTO!!! Il problema quanto pare corrispondeva solo a mettere più in ordine il file fstab. Io mettevo dei spazi tra una parte all'altra delle impostazioni di un partizione ma mi è venuto il dubbio... quindi ho provato a tirare via quei spazi e mettere solo un tab per dividere la impostazioni è con il riavvio finalmente mi sono trovato la partizioni automontata! La cosa strana è che io impostavo con i spazi pure su Archlinux ma non mi dava problemi, significa che Gentoo è meno radicale ma infondo era quello che volevo... Bene, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma come vedi non e' che non riconosce 'ext4' quello che sa riconoscere e' ' ext4', mi sa che hai un carattere non stampabile prima di ext4 nel fstab.

EDIT: mi hai preceduto  :Smile: 

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok ma come vedi non e' che non riconosce 'ext4' quello che sa riconoscere e' ' ext4', mi sa che hai un carattere non stampabile prima di ext4 nel fstab.
> 
> EDIT: mi hai preceduto 

 

forse hai ragione, nel senso che a volte libreoffice su alcuni spazi che metto su documenti di testo, invece di spazi poi mi mette dei cubettini grigi (ho le impostazioni da mettere per non dimenticarmi su documenti di testo) e non so il perché... forse non mi ne ero accorto e eliminando i spazi per poi mettere i tab avrò tolto dei cubettino grigi.

----------

## Massimog

 *darkfor.del wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ok ma come vedi non e' che non riconosce 'ext4' quello che sa riconoscere e' ' ext4', mi sa che hai un carattere non stampabile prima di ext4 nel fstab.
> 
> EDIT: mi hai preceduto  
> 
> forse hai ragione, nel senso che a volte libreoffice su alcuni spazi che metto su documenti di testo, invece di spazi poi mi mette dei cubettini grigi (ho le impostazioni da mettere per non dimenticarmi su documenti di testo) e non so il perché... forse non mi ne ero accorto e eliminando i spazi per poi mettere i tab avrò tolto dei cubettino grigi.

 scusami ma stai dicendo che usi libreoffice per modificare i file di configurazione? mai usato nano? al massimo usa gedit se vuoi un editor grafico

----------

## darkfor.del

 *Massimog wrote:*   

>  *darkfor.del wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ok ma come vedi non e' che non riconosce 'ext4' quello che sa riconoscere e' ' ext4', mi sa che hai un carattere non stampabile prima di ext4 nel fstab.
> 
> EDIT: mi hai preceduto  
> 
> forse hai ragione, nel senso che a volte libreoffice su alcuni spazi che metto su documenti di testo, invece di spazi poi mi mette dei cubettini grigi (ho le impostazioni da mettere per non dimenticarmi su documenti di testo) e non so il perché... forse non mi ne ero accorto e eliminando i spazi per poi mettere i tab avrò tolto dei cubettino grigi. scusami ma stai dicendo che usi libreoffice per modificare i file di configurazione? mai usato nano? al massimo usa gedit se vuoi un editor grafico

 

No, no, intendo dire che alcune configurazioni per non dimenticarmele in ulteriori formattazioni li ho scritte su dei file di testo come appunti e alcune volte per facilitare e velocizzarmi faccio "copia" e "incolla" proprio su nano come nell'appunto sui file fstab

----------

